# Bleriot meets winter



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

An unusual day in Oklahoma with blowing wind and ice with a light snow covering. The first time my Bleriot has glided through the snow. Using less air pressure in the tires off we went. No school and no students to teach it was time to play. Maybe more pictures Friday.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

I shouldn't say it but......................................

Somebody call the Stem Police!

Nice bike tho.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Everyone is killing me with these snow photos.

I am so ready.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Stem Police not welcome here. Besides; it's a Rivendell.*



SantaCruz said:


> I shouldn't say it but......................................
> 
> Somebody call the Stem Police!
> 
> Nice bike tho.


I sure would like to read a bit more about the bike and your feelings about it now that you have been riding it for a while.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

MB1 said:


> Everyone is killing me with these snow photos.
> 
> I am so ready.



Bite your tongue.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

bigrider said:


> Bite your tongue.


Snow

Snow

Snow

Snow

Snow

Snow

I want
Snow!


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

MB1 said:


> Snow
> 
> Snow
> 
> ...


Rain tomorrow. How's that?


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*Feelings*

When I am explaing how I feel about the ride of the Bleriot I am also considering some of my past rides such as a CSI, Cannondales, Pinerello, Treks, Waterford, so on and so forth. The ride is very fun and suprisingly fast considering it is not a light weight ride. The stem on the Bleriot just works out that way because of the longer headtube and most of all comfort. I like the versitilty the bike has like being able to use wider tires due to the clearance of the rear stays, eyelets for racks, I like the options that have been considered in the build. I will have to ride many more miles to give the Bleriot more thoughts. I took it on what was supposed to be a camping weekend type ride and had it loaded to the gills. So I had the first picture of thesnacks. It was stopped short due to my nephews 48 hour sick stuff. More later or better yet let me know if I can answer any other questions.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh my, I like the way you travel!

Were you planning on making a salami sandwich on a crusty baguette? I love those!

You could teach Yuri a bunch about how to eat during an overnighter.

This is a great photo, please tell me that you studied still life painting for years at a prestigious French art school before taking up photography and building a complete studio in an addition to your house where you and a couple of assistants spent hours getting the layout and lighting just "so" prior to taking this photo then spending hours in Photoshop getting everything to look like a old masters painting from the Dutch School.

Please tell me that.........

BTW about the Bleriot......that baby is like catnip to me. It is killing me to think and read about the thing and I so don't want to want another Rivendell.

MB1
Struck down by bike lust once again.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*art teacher*

art teacher for 26 years might help however it was a quick shot set up in a a hurry.LOL thanks and thanks and get a a Bleriot because it is FUN!


----------



## WrongBikeFred (Oct 19, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Snow
> 
> Snow
> 
> ...


One reason I like the whole commuting thing is that I experience everything that each of the 4 seasons have to offer, hurricanes excluded. It'll be 25 tomorrow morning, no snow though.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

MB1 said:


> BTW about the Bleriot......that baby is like catnip to me. It is killing me to think and read about the thing and I so don't want to want another Rivendell.


The Bleriot would be a fraction of the price of a custom Waterford, and even more unique in many respects. And, come on, we all know you are going to buy another bike in the nearish future anyway, so why not make it a Bleriot?

Besides, it's fun to watch kitties play with catnip toys; they get so excitied. You'd be doing all of us a favor.

- FBB


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice pics! I've got a 59cm Bleriot on order; Rivendell is building it up for me, and I am psyched! No more having to avoid dirt roads (which comprise 75% of the roads in New Mexico) or snow because of too skinny tires. The Bleriot strikes me as just a supremely practical solution for the kind of riding I find myself wanting to be doing. Besides, the color scheme is killer....


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Do I understand Rivendell's web-site properly that the Bleriot is essentially the same bike as the Atlantis, just built in a different location?

If so, it seems like one of the great bargains in the bike world.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

toomanybikes said:


> Do I understand Rivendell's web-site properly that the Bleriot is essentially the same bike as the Atlantis, just built in a different location?
> 
> If so, it seems like one of the great bargains in the bike world.


 It's the same bike as the Saluki, the 1st of their 650B based radonneuring bikes (or, 'country bikes, to use Grant's appellation). The frame's done in Taiwan, rather than Japan. Thus the labor cost are lower, but I don't think the frame is any lower quality. A little less frills-the lugs aren't pointed, the paint's not detailed to quite the same level as the Saluki. Other than that, essentially identical. I agree with you; that's why I've ordered one. QBS will build you up one for even less, if you want to go that route. The Atlantis is their heavier duty touring bike.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Say, Commute....where'd you get those fenders? Are those Planet Bikes? The black looks surprisingly nice, and low key. Any problems mounting them?


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Doggity they are Planet Bike and my LBS installed them and he did not say anything so I am not sure.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Doggity said:


> It's the same bike as the Saluki, the 1st of their 650B based radonneuring bikes (or, 'country bikes, to use Grant's appellation). The frame's done in Taiwan, rather than Japan. Thus the labor cost are lower, but I don't think the frame is any lower quality. A little less frills-the lugs aren't pointed, the paint's not detailed to quite the same level as the Saluki. Other than that, essentially identical. I agree with you; that's why I've ordered one. QBS will build you up one for even less, if you want to go that route. The Atlantis is their heavier duty touring bike.



I knew I'd get it wrong.

Lovely bike and a great price.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I've been thinking of getting one since they announced it about a year ago. Not sold on the 650b tyre size though. Finding tyres or tubes in a pinch could make life difficult.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

59 cm Bleriot. Not mine, no interest in the auction.

http://cgi.ebay.com/59cm-Rivendell-...6QQihZ017QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

*650B availability*



Einstruzende said:


> I've been thinking of getting one since they announced it about a year ago. Not sold on the 650b tyre size though. Finding tyres or tubes in a pinch could make life difficult.


Yah, I hear you...that was my primary mental hurdle as well. But seriously, unless you're touring in central Asia, and you're WAY the fock out there, how much an issue can this be, when Riv will overnight you anything you might need, should it come to that? That said, I just ordered (8) 650 tubes and a spare set of Schwalbe 650B tires (bomb proof, heavy duty Judys), to put that mental gremlin to rest. If I were using the bike to do remote, heavily loaded touring, I'd go with the Atlantis, no if's ands or buts. But the kind of riding I do, this should be ideal. I'm just hoping I can find a 650B tire that's as puncture proof as my current Armadillos are, 'cause I HATE FLATS! Don't think such a 650B exists (yet), but we'll see how the Panaracer CDLV tires, armoured with the Panaracer flataways, do. If these don't cut it, on will go the Schwalbes.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 650B Availability In Central Asia*



Doggity said:


> Yah, I hear you...that was my primary mental hurdle as well. But seriously, unless you're touring in central Asia, and you're WAY the fock out there, how much an issue can this be...?


Actually, central Asia might not be a problem. I know of at least one company in India that builds tens of thousands of 650Bs each year. I think a lot of them get shipped to Brazil, but who knows where else? Maybe 650B is the standard size in Kazakhstan and it is impossible to get 700Cs.

BTW: I'm about to order a bunch of the Indian 650Bs for sale here. They make a really cool whitewall that is listed as 44mm (26X1*1/2X1&5/8), but measures out at 37mm. It is heavy, but it will only retail at $15 or so, and MAN does it look stylin'! (See attached photo of "French Style" mixte with the whitewall 650Bs).

- FBB


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

*Indian 650B's.....*



fbagatelleblack said:


> Actually, central Asia might not be a problem. I know of at least one company in India that builds tens of thousands of 650Bs each year. I think a lot of them get shipped to Brazil, but who knows where else? Maybe 650B is the standard size in Kazakhstan and it is impossible to get 700Cs.
> 
> BTW: I'm about to order a bunch of the Indian 650Bs for sale here. They make a really cool whitewall that is listed as 44mm (26X1*1/2X1&5/8), but measures out at 37mm. It is heavy, but it will only retail at $15 or so, and MAN does it look stylin'! (See attached photo of "French Style" mixte with the whitewall 650Bs).
> 
> - FBB


When you get 'em, shoot me an email offline. Might be interested in some. I always seem to do this with a bike-spend a small fortune on different types tires, seeing what works best. At $15ea, doesn't hurt too bad.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Doggity said:


> When you get 'em, shoot me an email offline. Might be interested in some. I always seem to do this with a bike-spend a small fortune on different types tires, seeing what works best. At $15ea, doesn't hurt too bad.


I'll keep you posted. Check out www.cyclesvalhalla.com for updates as well.

- FBB


----------



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

That's a great bike and beautiful pics. Looks like you'll be enjoying it as a "year rounder".

That said - I just don't get the 650b thing. Why? If it were a Tai produced Atlantis - awesome. If it were built for MTB sized 26-inch rims, ok. But why go to the obscure wheel size? There's plenty of 700c tires available from 18c all the way to 2.55" (thanks WTB). Same for the 26-inch. I don't get it.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*I'm with you here.*



endure26 said:


> That's a great bike and beautiful pics. Looks like you'll be enjoying it as a "year rounder".
> 
> That said - I just don't get the 650b thing. Why? If it were a Tai produced Atlantis - awesome. If it were built for MTB sized 26-inch rims, ok. But why go to the obscure wheel size? There's plenty of 700c tires available from 18c all the way to 2.55" (thanks WTB). Same for the 26-inch. I don't get it.


I still have nightmares from that stupid GT 700D fiasco.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

endure26 said:


> That's a great bike and beautiful pics. Looks like you'll be enjoying it as a "year rounder".
> 
> That said - I just don't get the 650b thing. Why? If it were a Tai produced Atlantis - awesome. If it were built for MTB sized 26-inch rims, ok. But why go to the obscure wheel size? There's plenty of 700c tires available from 18c all the way to 2.55" (thanks WTB). Same for the 26-inch. I don't get it.


I think the 650b is good for converting a previously unusabel bike (only fit 700x23mm tires) and making it able to fit really wide tires and fenders. The inbetween thing is kinda odd to me too. 

But I wouldn't call them obscure anymore as QPB will now stock them since they are stocking the Bleroit frames.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Well, I'll definitely recognize you if I see _that_ thing out in Simi....


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

The Walrus said:


> Well, I'll definitely recognize you if I see _that_ thing out in Simi....


That mixte is cool, but it is WAY to small for me! You are much more likely to see me on:










That is a 60cm roadster, which is still too small for me, but I can ride it without banging my knees against the handlebars.

- FBB

PS: Those are 28X1 1/2" tires. They make 650Bs seem easily available!


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

endure26 said:


> That's a great bike and beautiful pics. Looks like you'll be enjoying it as a "year rounder".
> 
> That said - I just don't get the 650b thing. Why? If it were a Tai produced Atlantis - awesome. If it were built for MTB sized 26-inch rims, ok. But why go to the obscure wheel size? There's plenty of 700c tires available from 18c all the way to 2.55" (thanks WTB). Same for the 26-inch. I don't get it.


Boy, wouldn't I love to see a Tai produced Atlantis! That's what I'd be getting if 'twere an option. Far as the thinking on the 650B goes, I think it goes something like this:The wheel is right between the two sizes (700c and 26"), and shares the good characteristics of both, without the weaknesses of either. Hell, I don't know....I ain't even ridden a 650B bike yet! What clinched it for me was, the Bleriot is almost a grand less, built up to the same level as the Atlantis, Saluki, or A Homer Hilson. That's what did it for me...3K is just a bit too much stretch-<2K is a LOT more doable.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Doggity said:


> Boy, wouldn't I love to see a Tai produced Atlantis! That's what I'd be getting if 'twere an option.


Kogswell just announced that it will be bringing in some 700C Porteur/Randonneurs. Of course, it is a TIG-welded frame, so it is not really the same thing. But it is a very cool bike none-the-less.

- FBB


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

_That is a 60cm roadster, which is still too small for me_

Come to think of it, I'd probably recognize you on whatever you were riding....


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*Fun*

650B is fun and I probably liked the price point as much as anything else. Now that I have mine I find it fun to ride places that I might not take my 700C SS. It is a pretty frame at its price point. I love lugs did I mention lugs...lol. I also like the idea that it is new and different to me so I feel like I am exploring new territory. I have ridden many different frames/bikes and this is the latest in a series of processes. Who knows this might turn out to be my favorite and if it is wow its pretty, fun, and unique at an affordable price.


----------

